
Ask HN: Is someone at GitHub having a rough day today? - dzwell
Earlier today I got an email that looked like this:<p>This email is to confirm that you’ve deleted your account ‘&lt;accountName&gt;’ from GitHub. Your repositories and content have been deleted from the system. If you were on a paid plan, you will not be billed again. We’re sorry to see you go. You can reply directly to this email if you have any questions or feedback, we’d love to hear from you.<p>Later on in the day I received this email:<p>Hi Daniel,<p>Thanks for writing in about this.<p>Earlier today during some maintenance on the site, members of GitHub staff accidentally deleted your personal Github account (username: &lt;accountName&gt;).<p>We are deeply sorry for the inconvenience.<p>We are currently working to restore the account to its previous state and we will update you by email with any updates.<p>Thank you for your patience and understanding. If you have any questions or concerns, please reply here.<p>Sincerely,
&lt;GitHubEmployeeName&gt;<p>Did this happen to anyone else today?<p>~DZ
======
flukus
Phishing scam maybe? It's not the first time github users have been targeted:
[http://www.javaworld.com/article/3187571/security/open-
sourc...](http://www.javaworld.com/article/3187571/security/open-source-
developers-targeted-in-sophisticated-malware-attack.html)

------
gt2
Do you have any proof this happened?

